# Filtern mittels XPATH



## flashfactor (8. Okt 2005)

Habe ein Problem.

Ich habe im XML-File eine Element das ein Datum als Attribute besitzt. 
Nun will ich aber mittels XPath eine Bedingng definieren.

z.B.: $Datum > 01.01.2005 && $Datum < 31.12.2005

Kennt jemand einen Lösungsansatz?


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Okt 2005)

z.b. <xsl:for-each select="@foo >3">

beim datum is aber schwer, wegen der Darstellung als String...


----------



## flashfactor (8. Okt 2005)

Also meinst du das ich eher das Datum in eine Zahl umwandeln soll und diese dann mittel deines Tips abfragen sollte.


----------



## Roar (8. Okt 2005)

hab mal eben kurz nen xpath zusammengebastelt, geht aber bestimmt noch einfacher 
//element[fn:number(fn:substring(@date,1,2)) < 32 and fn:number(fn:substring(@date,4,5)) < 13 and fn:substring(@date, 7)='2005']


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Okt 2005)

hmmm

wenn führende Nullen immer vorhanden sind, könnte ja der Stringvergleich

@Datum > '01.01.2005' and @Datum < '31.12.2005'

funktionieren, aber ganz wohl wär mir dabei nicht


----------

